# male and female bettas in 50+ gal tank



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

pretty much what the title says..just curious..i want to get 1 large tank for all my fish..i was thinking of atleast a 50 gallon and housing my 2 males and 1 female in it..plenty of hiding places of course as i want to have a nice planted AQ as 1 of my males loves the plants i stuffed on his side.then it hit me about seeing if its possible..id like to have all my fish together in 1 large community tank.plus easier to maintain than my 3 tanks i have.

any one done this?know if its possible(i know ill have to keep an eye on them for the first couple weeks,i had a sorority before) any suggestions?any1 done this?is it possible?all opinions/comments are surly welcomed and greatly appreciated


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hmm... I think it could be possible, but I don't like the idea of two males being together especially with a female to fight over. If it is very well planted maybe...


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Hmm... I think it could be possible, but I don't like the idea of two males being together especially with a female to fight over. If it is very well planted maybe...


i was thinking the samething..i thought i read before some1 did it but wasnt sure and im too lazy to search on it rite now  but i think u are rite.i do need to keep in mind the hormones being released in the water.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Unless you want them to breed frequently (and these fry will not survive in great numbers) and get torn up I would never do it.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Umm... 50 gallons is not big enough. Why waste the space? put males in separate or divided tanks, and you could put some more females in the 50 gallon and some corycats, platies, neons, or swordtails.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

they are all currently in divided 10 gallons...i do plan on keeping a 10 gallon set up and originally planned on putting the males in it since they already r and the female in the 50+ along with my other fish so i can take those tanks down and have a large tank.  but with what every1 is saying.i may end up doing that anyways


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

While some people, such as OldFishLady, have managed to keep males and females together, these tend to be spawns raised together, not a random assortment of fish from the local pet store or other place. She also, I believe, tends to breed less aggressive fish in general.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

Kytkattin said:


> While some people, such as OldFishLady, have managed to keep males and females together, these tend to be spawns raised together, not a random assortment of fish from the local pet store or other place. She also, I believe, tends to breed less aggressive fish in general.


oh yes..i heard that she does do that..of course my bettas werent raised together.all bought at separate times even from different stores..i may end up keeping the males in their 10 gallon and just putting the female in a larger tank with my other fish..though shes somewhat aggressive but not too bad.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would definitely advise against it. The risks are just too great. However, I think your female would definitely love all that space and, if she can tolerate the community fish, go for it. No males, though!


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i think she would enjoy it for sure and wouldnt mind the community fish.of course at first she may not. but my rosy red minnows are fin nippers from what i learned.so id be worried about them.though they were in a small tank and not a lot of hiding places for my bettas.though that has changed lately.and i surly dont mind spending the extra money adding decor


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I suspect the temperature requirements for the minnows and the betta differ a fair amount...


----------

